# Question About Target & Clicker Training



## MsAngler-Fish (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi everyone, I have been watching alot of YouTube clips about target clicker training which does interest me however I was wondering whether it's worth doing this with my budgie? she not scared of me but she does not step up (I don't really mind) but she does fly to me when I have millet in my hand from one end to the room to another so she's pretty good at flight recall yet when I've seen target clicker training clips on YouTube the method is usually on scared unflighted budgies. Just wondering what your opinion is as my budgie seems quite happy.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Think of it as just another good way to interact with your feathered friend 
She may really enjoy it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would definitely recommend that you try target/clicker training with your budgie.
There are great stickies at the top of this forum section that will give you excellent information about it.*


----------



## MsAngler-Fish (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you 😊 I will give it a try.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know how things progress!*


----------

